# أرجو المساعدة أريد رسومات ميكانيكية دقيقة لانشاء طائرة بالابعاد



## zidan dallah (24 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو المساعدة من أجل مشروع التخرج *( دراسة متانة هيكل طائرة تحت الحمولات المختلفة )
*أبحث عن رسومات ميكانيكية بالحجم الحقيقي و الأبعاد الحقيقة لهيكل طائرة لاستكمال مشروع التخرج
يفضل أن يكون الرسم باستخدام solidworks


----------



## zidan dallah (24 فبراير 2011)

مثل هي الطيارة spitfire


----------



## منصور الخزرجي (2 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوي اذا استخدمت محرك 2 سلندر في طائرة لشخص واحد هل استطيع ان اطير بها ارجو الافادة 

ارجوك ان تجيب سويت موضع جديد رد الي الخبر في موضوعي (محاولة صناعة طائرة بسيطة)


----------

